# went past my 5GB data limit?



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I went past my 5GB data limit and I am waiting for a request. Is my uber app going to accept request?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 31, 2015)

Depends on the terms of your mobile data plan. Most will throttle you to 128 Kbps after cap; not completely shut off data.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

I us Metro PCS - I only pay $30 a month for the 1Gb plan. After that first Gb, I am throttle down to 3G or even 2G speeds. It still works just fine. The only thing I have notices with mine, is that Google Maps takes a little longer to get directions. I helped that by downloading the map for my area. So the delay is not huge, 5 to 10 seconds. As for Uber App, it works just fine on slow data. It does use a good amount of data but it does it over a very long time so speed is not an issue.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

thanks


----------

